# Rubber around windows/windshield and down roof line



## trev2010 (Mar 27, 2013)

Is your vehicle in the sun a lot?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

trev2010 said:


> Is your vehicle in the sun a lot?


Unfortunately yes.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Silicone spray on a towel corner......wipe the ditch mouldings and rubber.....couple of times and they'll be as new.

Rob


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Robby said:


> Silicone spray on a towel corner......wipe the ditch mouldings and rubber.....couple of times and they'll be as new.
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, what would you use for that trim strip that runs along the base of the back window (between window and trunk lid) It doesn't seem like it's the same rubber material around the rest of the windows...mine is starting to turn light. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## trev2010 (Mar 27, 2013)

I use meguires interior dash original shine on all the rubber. It doesn't dry the rubber and protects from uv


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My car sits in the sun allot of the day, I have some superficial cracking of the rubber above the rear side windows. More specifically just above those little rear side windows that don't open, but only like 6 inches. The rest looks brand new still.

It almost seems like something got on it and caused the surface to etch/crack in the sun. Noticed the same strange aging on another cruze in a parking lot.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Zaino makes a great product. Its called Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss, its for tires and all rubber moldings. Their polish is awesome too.

Website is www.zainostore.com. You don't use much and it cleans and protects.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Give Duragloss #271 and/or Wolfgang Exterior Trim Sealant a try. 

Or these....Detail exterior trim & metal with Autogeek's large selection of polishes, dressings and tools! mothers, dp, meguiars, powerball, forever black,


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Hey Rob, what would you use for that trim strip that runs along the base of the back window (between window and trunk lid) It doesn't seem like it's the same rubber material around the rest of the windows...mine is starting to turn light.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


I'm assuming you mean that sort of 'roughish' strip.......same silicone spray but use a 'T' shirt type material.....anything else leaves the 'fuzzies' behind......several applications, one after the other works well.

Unless you got car wax on it....(I did just a bit)......then I spray brake clean on a towel corner and rub it out....several trys to get it all, then follow with the silicone wetted toweling.

Rob


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Robby said:


> I'm assuming you mean that sort of 'roughish' strip.......same silicone spray but use a 'T' shirt type material.....anything else leaves the 'fuzzies' behind......several applications, one after the other works well.
> 
> Unless you got car wax on it....(I did just a bit)......then I spray brake clean on a towel corner and rub it out....several trys to get it all, then follow with the silicone wetted toweling.
> 
> Rob


Thanks! I don't think I got wax on it, I'm usually pretty careful, but I suppose it's possible, b/c I don't exactly tape it off. The fading looks pretty uniform. I'll for sure give that a try though  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Just was curious as to what others use. I like Adam's VRT. Works well and cleans off the glass and paint really easy.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

shin etsu for weatherstripping

303 for plastics


----------

